# A library mixed with an other



## yagoda (Dec 10, 2021)

Well .A question of beglnners. Someone says that one used a library with an other. Does it mean that WE put on a Melody with bbcso and Infinite for example togethere ? Thanks Bon pour les quelques francophones. Lorsque des personnes disent qu ils utilisent une banque de cordes avec une autre, veulent ils dire qu'is superposent ces 2 bibliothèques en même temps l une sur l autre ? Merci


----------

